# Mitchell Blade Alu für nur 39,99 EUR



## angelgeraete-bode.de (5. November 2011)

*

 Mitchell Blade Alu nur ein Klick entfernt!
*
Die „weiße“ Schwester aus derselben Rollenschmiede wie die Penn Battle und Penn Fierce. Gebaut um Fische zu fangen. Die Rollenserie umfaßt alle nötigen Größen vom Barschangeln bis zum Meeresfischen und sind selbstverständlich salzwasserresistent beschichtet. Selbstverständlich hat die komplette Serie einen Metallbody und ist mit 5+1 Kugellagern äußerst geschmeidig im Laufverhalten. Die Größen 1000 und 2000 sind optimal zum Rapfen-, Barsch-, und Zanderangeln geeignet. Ab Größe 4500 gehts dann auf die großen Süß- und Salzwasseräuber. Und das alles u einem unglaublich günstigen Preis - überzeugt euch selbst. Die Größe 6500 hat viele Liebhaber unter den Norwegen-Anglern für das Standard-Pilken bis 100m Wassertiefe gefunden. Sie ist ein richtiges Arbeitstier!


----------

